# mirtazapine antidepressants.



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Today, 09:12 AM Post #5 Regular MemberGroup: MembersPosts: 99Joined: 20-January 09From: gloucester, englandMember No.: 31,483 Hi. SueCan you tell me please if mirtazapine can make you feel light headed and dizzy especially when you stand from sitting. I see you take it and was hoping you could help. I take it for anxiety and depression brought on by the IBS-D which i suffer from realy bad. I started on 15mg 5 weeks ago and now have been taking 30mg for the last 2 weeks, it has only been the last week i have been feeling like this. any advice appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello luv - sorry, only just seen this. Yes, dizziness and disorientation are very common early tapering-on symptoms. You may feel like this for about 6/8 weeks - but by then, you should start to feel the benefits of the medication.If its any consolation - I've been on 30mg mitrazapene for over 3 years. Yes, I'm overweight - but I've travelled all over the place, I'm happier now than I've ever been, work a pretty demanding part-time job and generally rush about after 3 lively kids, a shetland sheepdog and a husband - who is often away during the working week.If mitrazapene has any success stories - I suppose I'd have to put my head over the parapet and shout YES I'm one.Work closely with your doctor - remember - all anti'ds are very ideosyncratic - be patient, keep a note of any worrying symptoms (but don't worry overmuch about those that you are describing to me - that all sounds well within normal parameters) and work closely with a sympathetic and proactive GP. My doc is excellent - very reasonable, treats me with the respect I feel I deserve and very much lets me drive the treatment.If I can be of any further help - please feel free to PM me.BestSue xx


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Sue,I have only been feeling dizzy and light headed over the last week as i have mentioned also ive noticed numbness in legs and arms and pins and needles effects, apparently these all can be a side affect, but do they all wear off, or do you have to see your doctor, i dont want to really change meds, as would be another 5 weeks before i would feel any different, as it is it seems to be taking ages for me to feel any sign of getting better, am i being to impatient, and what about the symptoms. ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

See, this is the problem - by the very nature of your illness, you want to get well NOW - but believe you me, these aren't like antibiotics - you HAVE, HAVE, HAVE to be patient and just ride it out. Of course, if anything worries you, run it by your doctor - I'd be inclined to write down a list of your concerns then you get the most out of your GP appointment - all the symptoms you have thus far described are well within normal parameters - don't forget, these ain't Smarties - they are altering your brain's chemistry. Try to think of your brain as just another organ, but a highly complex one - these things do take time - so please try to be patient and don't go scaring yourself with reading sensationalist literature on the web!!!!You know where I am.Sue


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

hi SueThanks for your advice and help. How long did it take you to start to feel better, I know everyone is different, I have been on the Mirtazapine for 5 weeks now, but only 2 on the 30mg, I am trying to keep busy and am doing the Beating the Blues programme on the computor as the wait for CBT is 2-3 months with my mental health team.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

Oh I could bore you for England with my "story". Basically I was tried on 3 different types and by the time I was prescribed Mitrazapene was suicidally depressed and attempted suicide in the early days of taking it - I was then plonked in a psychiatric unit for a further 6, probably the toughest weeks of my life - but pretty soon - I suppose after about a month - I suddenly had a good day, then maybe a bad one, then perhaps 3 good days in a row. I felt very scared when I was suddenly discharged - but the family, me included went straight off to Paris - which was actually just what I needed. By the time I came back -- I took a strange little voluntary job at a Wildlife Rescue place - very low key and undemanding - and slowly eased my way back to some semblance of normality.You see I really have "been there, got the t-shirt" - so I can relate - but I can't stress enough - you HAVE to be patient and its no good totally relying on my story, anti'ds are very ideosyncratic - you may respond more quickly - you may not. Just continue to work closely with the GP.I'll be interested to see how you go on with CBT - I never had it - and I've heard very mixed reports about its efficacy.Sue


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi SueThe light i see at the end of the tunnell shines one day and i think i am on my way to getting better and the next 2-3 days its gone out, i feel i am going up and down like a yoyo, the trouble is my IBS-D is very bad and every time i get uptight and anxious its because of that, if that would clear up i might feel better, i know its a vicious circle, the more uptight the worse the IBS-D, then the more uptight. Michael mahoney cds i am listening to as well as doing beating the blues. I am not the worlds best at being patient unfortunately, i want things put right now, and i know i cant and its horrible. Thank you for being there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2009)

You are quite welcome darling - I know how horrible it all is - but actually thats a really positive sign - I had this - one good day, one bad. I think the anti'd is working its way into your system and if you already getting whole good days - that is a really encouraging sign - promise.You know where I am if you need me.Sue xx


----------

